# Why Does She keep Shaving..



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Again she shaved Nemo nose Again!!! she is from another planet..You know the hair on the side
of the nose I was growing it out and finally 5 weeks it was looking adorable. So yesterday she comes(Groomer) and I told her just a little cut on his body and do not IIIIIREPEAT do not touch his face,
What does she do she shaves his nose all the way up to his forehead.. I was livid.. I can't say what I said to her.. Is she a idiot from planet MORON.. Now it's going to take me another 5 weeks to grow this out.
I can't find a good groomer their all morons where I live , what makes them think this is normal to shave a Maltese's face.. It's not cute.. He look like a poodle (no Offense) but is he is a Maltese not a poodle..I don't know what to do or where to go to have Nemo groomed,,

Sorry I just had to vent...

Andrea~


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Andrea, I know exactly how you feel.







Abbey's first groomer shaved her muzzle, also.







I was sooo mad, too. It does grow fast so don't worry too much. Abbey's avatar picture is 3 weeks after the groomer shaved her muzzle. From now on I tell my new groomer Scissors ONLY!


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> Again she shaved Nemo nose Again!!! she is from another planet..You know the hair on the side
> of the nose I was growing it out and finally 5 weeks it was looking adorable. So yesterday she comes(Groomer) and I told her just a little cut on his body and do not IIIIIREPEAT do not touch his face,
> What does she do she shaves his nose all the way up to his forehead.. I was livid.. I can't say what I said to her.. Is she a idiot from planet MORON.. Now it's going to take me another 5 weeks to grow this out.
> I can't find a good groomer their all morons where I live , what makes them think this is normal to shave a Maltese's face.. It's not cute.. He look like a poodle (no Offense) but is he is a Maltese not a poodle..I don't know what to do or where to go to have Nemo groomed,,
> ...


I agree totally...there are NO groomers in my area that know how to groom a maltese either!! Poor Nemo...at least it was just his nose. I took Kissi to a groomer (once upon a time) that took my references and said she knew alll those dogs well...and the owners ...what a lie...she finally admitted that she had missled me and didn't know any of them....the result...she couldn't get her even, kept cutting shorter & shorter and ended up shaving my Kissi pretty much ALL OVER...including her entire face!! She had to wear Neosporin on her little butt for about 3 days...she cut her so close that she had razor burn!! She was not a pretty site...she kinda looked like a skinny little street erchin (my husband said she resembled a plucked chicken. I actually threatened to shave the groomers childs head!!! It is a wonder I didn't end up in JAIL over that one (they tell me my behavior was caused by that "Momma Bear" syndrome). End of story...Kissi's hair did grow back but it is no longer straight & silky ...it is very cottony and powdery so I have to keep her in a puppy cut...hhmmmmm...maybe I should have shaved the groomer's head. I understand the venting...it has been 1 1/2 yrs ago and I am still venting!! I am sure Nemo is still cute...just don't tell him he looks like a poodle ...you might hurt his feelings!
Kissi's Mom


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Andrea, I know exactly how you feel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I'm sorry to sound so mean, but this is the 3 time she did this.. I can't take it anymore.. I know it will grow back, but it's not fair 3 months total dealing with this . The first groomer too.. What is their problem..
I know I have no choice but to wait.. Let me take a breath now AHHhhh.. Thanks for your words, I appreciate that..

Andrea~




> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=188453
> 
> 
> 
> ...













































Thanks, I needed that...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Ah that sucks! Have you tried printing out some pictures of how you want his face to look? I have a document I print out and take with me to the groomers. It has a couple of labeled pictures of how I want their face, ears, legs, and body to be cut. It also hase in large bold letters "DO NOT CUT THE TAIL!!!!"


----------



## whitelightning (Mar 22, 2006)

Have you tried grooming your fur baby yourself. I groom my fur babies myself because there are no groomers here, its not that hard and if you watch video's and read what you can i am sure you can do it! You also get what you want that way....and the best thing about hair is it grows back if you mess it up


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I suggest you have a picture for the groomer to go by. Also, print out a contract that she will agree to adhere to your grooming requirements. The contract should state clearly that she will forfit any payment if she cuts the hair on Nemo's face, or any other area you do not agree to.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Have you tried grooming your fur baby yourself. I groom my fur babies myself because there are no groomers here, its not that hard and if you watch video's and read what you can i am sure you can do it! You also get what you want that way....and the best thing about hair is it grows back if you mess it up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
I can't groom him myself. He wont stand still and I am so afraid of hurting him.. I mean I give him a bath
once a week and dry him, and he just hates it.. So I know I could not in any way groom him..

Thanks,
Andrea~

PS... Thanks though for your suggestion..


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Okay , I have been reading some horror stories about going to the groomers, I went
back like a year , looking at old posts.. I feel a little better.. I have to look on the bright side it will grow back!!!! It will right? (LOL)

Andrea~


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I've never had Noelle groomed ... of course we've bathed her ourselves and cut her nails and shaved the hair off the bottom of her paws -- but that's it. She really needs to have other things (ahem) done but after reading about so many horror stories ... I just can't bring myself to make the appointment. I also don't want to leave her anywhere. Man! Who knew motherhood would be so hard: the groomers, puppy school ... (can you tell I've never had children?)

I can't imagine how you must feel, Andrea .... bad enough that it happened once ... but again and again!? You have every right to vent.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I have the same problem with my groomer.No matter how many times I tell her only scissor trim the hair at the inner corners of Boo's eyes,she still cuts the hair on the bridge part way down his nose.She used to shave it but I finally got her to stop doing that.I've even told her not to trim it there at all because I have already done it,but she will do it anyway.She used to shave his butt like a Baboon,but I finally got her to stop doing that.I've almost got this groomer trained but now she is leaving & I'm not sure about her replacement as she's only been grooming for a year.I think I'm in trouble already.I know how you feel Andrea,I have taken Boo home from the groomer many times looking like a poodle.The only time I ever tried a new groomer,she almost shaved him down to the skin & she cut half of his tail off even though I had given her pics to go by.I'm still mad over that.I NEED to find a really great groomer who can follow directions.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

3 times?! That is totally unacceptable. I don't think you should give her your business anymore and you should find someone else. If you really can't find someone though, you should definately do what HappyB said and make a contract!! I'm mad for you!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That is the reason all 3 of my dogs have LONG hair . My first shih tzu Oliver was groomed once in 15 years - it was HIDEOUS and I cried buckets . His perfect floor length coat ( that was knot free ) was SHAVED . I think people should ask their groomers for references and photos !!! Sarah


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

oh my goodness!

how can someone keep on doing the very thing you told them not to do? that is so rude!

eek, now i'm scared....i live in a small coastal town and i can't imagine the groomers here being great, i may have to learn to do it myself before the new addition to the family comes home *calls nassa* 


sorry about what happened










oh...and i have a question, sorry to hijack, but if you shave your maltese does the fur ever grow back silky again? and if you shave it can it ever be worn long again or is it different for every dog?

i already know the style i like, i just have to remember who's dog here has it lol



felicity


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh, I feel for ya.. I hope you did not pay. If you specifically asked her NOT to repeat her poor grooming choice, and she did the same thing again... whew. I'd be furious!!

But you're right. It will grow back, there's no permanent harm.. and I bet he's still adorable. 

.. I am definitely going to be VERY anal when I head to the groomer for the first time.. so many sad stories.. how many GOOD groomers exist out there??


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Oh, I feel for ya.. I hope you did not pay. If you specifically asked her NOT to repeat her poor grooming choice, and she did the same thing again... whew. I'd be furious!!
> 
> But you're right. It will grow back, there's no permanent harm.. and I bet he's still adorable.
> 
> ...


 

*MellieMel, we have a GREAT groomer, I would pay her twice what we do, if she asked for it.*



*Andrea, somehow I missed this thead and when I first read it, I thought poor Nemo had been cut AGAIN!!!







Holy cows... when you come down here I will introduce you to our Kristy. She is a marvel for sure and understands ENGLISH. "Do Not Cut" means just that... do NOT CUT!*



*xoxox*

*Melanie*


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> oh my goodness!
> 
> how can someone keep on doing the very thing you told them not to do? that is so rude!
> 
> ...




From what I have been told it depends on the dog and the type of blade that is used (a breeder told me some blades can damage the hair folicle). Kissi's hair is better than it was at first but the vet says it will probably never be the same as before it was shaved. It was long and silky straight now it is cottony and wavy.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry this happened to you again.. Bella's old groomer used to do that too, no matter what I said to her. I tried being polite, I tried begging, I tried screaming, nothing worked, she still shaved her nose. This is why she is my former groomer and I have never made a better descision for Bella. Good luck getting it through her head or finding a new groomer, I know how you feel.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Andrea...







Instead of photos, or a contract w/particular grooming instructions, perhaps the
groomer needs a special gift,







A WEBSTER'S DICTIONARY!


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=215217
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thankyou,

i think i will be asking a lot of questions when i get my malti lol

my biggest concern so far is tear stains but iv'e read a lot about it here and think i'll be fine.



felicity


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

This was an old thread he was not shaved again








He goes July 6..


Thanks


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> oh my goodness!
> 
> how can someone keep on doing the very thing you told them not to do? that is so rude!
> 
> ...


 

felicity,



I know someone who has a groomers place in Bunbury. If you are intereted pm me and I will give you her address.



dede and chloe from down under


----------



## Binky's Mom (Jun 29, 2006)

We are so lucky in our rural area to have an excellent groomer. We filled out a sheet the first session that she keeps on file, then each time seh asks if there is something I would like done differently, both before and after the grooming. Her shop is off of her house, so I get to stay because she's out in the boonies. We are really really lucky!


----------

